# Pic of a loaded 5 series trunk for ED prep?



## B-1 Pilot (Jul 8, 2007)

Gents:

Search isn't helping me, and I have no BMW dealership in my town. I am trying to get a good estimate on how much I can fit in the 5 series trunk for my upcoming ED. I am going to have 4 adults and was figuring I would be fine w/ 4 rollerboard carryons and 4 smaller backpack/purse sized bags. I can about as much in my wifes 3 series now. But if what I am reading is correct, the F10 actually has a smaller trunk than the F30 (only 14 cu/ft vs. 17 cu/ft).

Any help from prior EDs or roadtrippers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fitzmarl (Jul 6, 2005)

Last year three of us picked up our 535 xDrive. All adults. We were able to stow in the trunk 3 normal size carry-on roller suitcases (22"), 2 good size duffle bags, 1 smaller roller bag (business/laptop style) and 3 smaller bags. That pretty much filled the trunk. With the airlines, we checked the otherwise carry-on roller bags. We each carried on a large duffle bag and personal bag. It was useful to have the duffle bags as they could fill cavities and be shaped accordingly. Once we started buying stuff (we were in Europe for almost a month) packing the trunk every three days became a loadmaster's challenge. Hope this helps. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Suitcases are more expensive in Europe but can help with trunk space. There is a Real store not too far from the beginning of highway 9 to Munich Airport. See Real.de, I think. Walmart exited Germany and sold its stores to Real. After getting your car, you can see if Real has suitcases to fit your needs then go back the last day to buy them. In the mean time, you can store clothes directly in the trunk or in garbage bags. You can stuff more in the trunk.

An alternative is to use duffel bags, which conform more to the trunk space than a suitcase. Another alternative is to pack light, throw away old shirts and underwear as you use them. Yet another way is to have someone measure the rectangular portions of the trunk for you (height, length, width), keeping in mind that there is also part of the trunk behind the rear wheel wells, which might fit a small duffle bag 

In the extreme case, rent a car or buy two European delivery cars!


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Sitting in Frankfurt Hotel ready to fly home tomorrow. We picked up a 5 series two weeks ago. We had two reasonably large bags, One Large Garment Bag and two smaller bags larger than roll a boards. PLUS 3 backpacks and a camera bag. We MANAGED to fit all this in. BUT barely. When we went to the dealer and tried everything it worked fine, BUT none of the suitcases where full. That changed everything and the puzzle at the Welt began. It took 15 minutes for us all to figure it out. Sounds like what you have will be fine.


----------



## bengwie (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes I do...
































Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bengwie (Jun 13, 2011)

The pictures above are taken at the dealerships before we left to Europe. The best combination for us is picture #2.

When we were in Europe, the number of luggage is unexpectedly more, and still fit the trunk without any problems.


----------



## B-1 Pilot (Jul 8, 2007)

bengwie said:


> Yes I do..
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


You sir, are a boss... Thanks so much to everyone on their puts and suggestions and anything else you think I could consider is much appreciated!


----------



## Eurobmw06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I miscalculated the size of my trunk. I tested in my e60 and everything seemed to fit. Someone in munich now has a some nice samsonite luggage. We had to drive down the road from the welt and pick up something smaller. it's not a good thing when you have to tell your wife she has to repack all her stuff in a smaller bag in the parking lot of a department store 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Bimmer App


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Eurobmw06 said:


> I miscalculated the size of my trunk. I tested in my e60 and everything seemed to fit. Someone in munich now has a some nice samsonite luggage. We had to drive down the road from the welt and pick up something smaller. it's not a good thing when you have to tell your wife she has to repack all her stuff in a smaller bag in the parking lot of a department store
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Bimmer App


:yikes:


----------



## GermanRoots (May 3, 2012)

I bought three of these North Face Rolling Thunder - Medium bags and love them. They are tough bags and I was able to fit all three of them nicely in my F10 trunk. I feel like I maximized trunk capacity and had a little spare room on the sides for day packs, cameras, etc.

http://www.thenorthface.com/catalog/sc-gear/equipment-luggage_duffels/rolling-thunder-medium.html


----------



## BobcatWong (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like we're in the same boat, B1 Pilot.

We're picking up a 2014 535d Xdrive in Sept. & need 5 series trunk space info!

I went down my Dealer: Auto West BMW in Richmond, Canada & sampled with 1 large international suitcase & a carry-on.

The trunk measurements are:

44" deep x 35" wide at the front of the trunk.
---------- x 53" wide at the rear of the trunk.
20" tall.





















The large suit case is for my 1 year old son with all his baby stuff. The small carry-on is for my wife & myself.

Like Beng, I need to save room for a McClaren Baby Stroller!


----------



## Bruce917 (Jan 24, 2013)

B-1 Pilot said:


> Gents:
> 
> Search isn't helping me, and I have no BMW dealership in my town. I am trying to get a good estimate on how much I can fit in the 5 series trunk for my upcoming ED. I am going to have 4 adults and was figuring I would be fine w/ 4 rollerboard carryons and 4 smaller backpack/purse sized bags. I can about as much in my wifes 3 series now. But if what I am reading is correct, the F10 actually has a smaller trunk than the F30 (only 14 cu/ft vs. 17 cu/ft).
> 
> Any help from prior EDs or roadtrippers would be greatly appreciated.


This might help ya!







It's very deep too

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Bruce917 said:


> This might help ya!
> View attachment 387239
> 
> It's very deep too
> ...


Hahaha... the hand gestures make that pic!!


----------



## B-1 Pilot (Jul 8, 2007)

Just paying it forward for the next 5-series ED'er... Here's what I was able to fit in my M5 during ED. We fit 5 carryon size roller boards --three vertically across the back, two up front as seen, and 4 backpack/briefcase/purse type items. Thanks to the folks on this thread it was a perfect fit. The guy picking up next to me at the Welt was not so lucky and someone in his party had to ditch a bag...


----------



## Richk582 (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice hat!! :bigpimp:


----------



## pickupjason (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's what we have for F31 for the two-week trip we just had for 5 ppl
I tried to search the forum for some similar information but didn't find anything. I have to brought the cases to the dealership when signing the paperwork to make sure they will fit.
two large size cases(one of them is 27" made by Samsonite we bought from Costco, but they are the same size) and one mid size case(probably somewhere around 24"or 25") Plus a carry-on along with couple backpacks.
(two large cases laid flat side by side with the mid-size on top of them(sideway) along with the carryon.)
Still have some room for snacks and the bottled water...


----------



## JTEES (Aug 17, 2013)

*4 suitcases in 2014 5 Series*

We just got home from our ED Saturday and were able to get 4 mid-size suitcases into our new 2014 5 series for a two week (1200 mile) trip with 4 adults. Also included 4 small backpack/totes that we used as airplane carry ons.

Have a wonderful time! We sure did!!

PS- the suitcases were 24' high' 18' wide, & 12" deep, placed on their sides, one in the back of the trunk and three side by side in the front. I tried to upload a picture, but was unsuccessful. Sorry.


----------

